# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  مشکل در نصب دلفی 2007

## Arman_1367

با سلام خیلی گشتم تا راههای نصب صحیح دلفی 2007 را پیدا کنم اما هیچکدوم بمن کمک نکرد بعد از نصب پیغام DontSendt میده نمی دونم باید چه کار کنم مشخصات را نوشتم.

ویژوال استودیو 2005 را نصب کردم چون دیدم شامل تمام پیشنیازهای دلفی 2007 هست طبق مقاله. دیگه ویندوز هم اکس پی سرویس پک 2 هست و افیس 2007 هم نصب هست.البته ویژوال استودیو را به صورت فول نصب کردم.
در ضمن با چند نمونه دلفی 2007 که یکی از دوستان برام فرستادن امتحان کردم که یکیش نصب شده و کار هم کرده حالا دیگه منتظر راهنمایی شما هستم.

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## Arman_1367

خدایش نگاه کن هیچ کس حتی یک نگاه کوچولو روی این تاپیک نمی کنه.

----------


## babak869

برای نصب دلفی 2007 شما نیاز به نصب برنامه های زیر دارید :
dotnetfx.exe
msxml6.msi
msxml6_SDK.msi
vjredist.exe
Microsoft .NET Framevork 2 SDK

در ضمن پیغام  dont send  مربوط به کامل نبودن نسخه دلفی شماست . توجه داشته باشید که پس از پاک کردن دلفی و نصب مجدد مشکلاتی پیش می آید که مانع نصب مجدد میگردد و با پیغام  Invalid Serial Number  مواجه خواهید شد . در صورتی که این مشکلو داشتید بفرمایید تا راهنمایی کنم
موفق باشید

----------


## Arman_1367

دوست عزیز برای پاک کردن و نصب مجدد مشکلی ندارم یکی از این نسخه ها هم روی سیستم های دیگه تست شده اما روی سیستم من نمی دونم چرا بازی در میاره.

----------


## babak869

سلام
خواهش میکنم
شاید مشکل از سخت افزار سیستم شماست . اگه روی یه سیستم دیگه نصب کردید پس نسخه شما سالمه اما اگه روی سیستم شما نصب نمیشه شاید مشکل سخت افزاری داره . پیشنهاد میکنم یه بار ویندوزتون رو مجددا نصب کنید و قبل از اینکه هر برنامه ای رو نصب کنید دلفی 2007 رو نصب کنید(بعد از نصب پیش نیازهاش) و ببینید آیا بازم همون مشکل رو دارید یا نه

موفق باشید

----------


## Arman_1367

آقا بالآخره بعد از چند صد بار امتحان فهمیدم هنگام اجرای پکیج با نام :



> CodeGear Delphi Core IDE Package


 برنامه این پیغام را می دهد اگر این پکیج را از لیست لاد شدنی ها حذف کنم IDE اجرا می شود کسی می دونه مشکل از چیه .
لطفاً اگر می دانید دریغ نکنید .کاشکی منم بتونم به جمع دلفی 2007 کارا بپیوندم.

با تشکر

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام
این هم فایل
موفق باشی

----------


## Arman_1367

دستت درد نکنه حالا می رم تستش کنم.

----------


## Arman_1367

نه مشکل هنوز هست پس اشکال از پکیج نیست ممنون که برای فهمیدن این موضمع کمک کردید

----------


## ب- تات

> توجه داشته باشید که پس از پاک کردن دلفی و نصب مجدد مشکلاتی پیش می آید که مانع نصب مجدد میگردد و با پیغام Invalid Serial Number مواجه خواهید شد . در صورتی که این مشکلو داشتید بفرمایید تا راهنمایی کنم


بله من دقیقا این مشکل رو دارم میشه برای حلش بدون اینکه بخواهیم ویندوز را از اول نصب کنیم راهنمائی بفرمائید

----------


## babak869

> بله من دقیقا این مشکل رو دارم میشه برای حلش بدون اینکه بخواهیم ویندوز را از اول نصب کنیم راهنمائی بفرمائید


با سلام
ابتدا به مسیر زیر رفته
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data
و فولدر {AB3EC276-D261-4943-A921-1CC1C6799AED} رو پاک نمایید . فولدر CodeGear را هم پاک نمایید

در مسیر Run عبارت  Regedit  را تایپ کرده و با کلمه کلیدی  Code Gear  سرچ نمایید و تمام کلیدها و آدرس های آنرا پاک نموده و سیستم را ریستارت نمایید.

اکنون دلفی 2007 شما آماده نصب است . لذت ببرید و خوش باشید
موفق باشید

----------


## gbg

> با سلام
> ابتدا به مسیر زیر رفته
> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data
> و فولدر {AB3EC276-D261-4943-A921-1CC1C6799AED} رو پاک نمایید . فولدر CodeGear را هم پاک نمایید
> 
> در مسیر Run عبارت  Regedit  را تایپ کرده و با کلمه کلیدی  Code Gear  سرچ نمایید و تمام کلیدها و آدرس های آنرا پاک نموده و سیستم را ریستارت نمایید.
> 
> اکنون دلفی 2007 شما آماده نصب است . لذت ببرید و خوش باشید
> موفق باشید


برای من فکر نکنم جواب بده چون codegare delphi for php رو هم دارم اگه دقیقا بدونین چی باید پاک شه ممنون میشم بگین
من دلفی 2007 رو پاک کردم الان که نصب می کنم از سریال نامبر اشکال می گیره

----------


## ب- تات

من  دلفی 2007 رو مجدد نصب کردم و تمام شد . اما موقع اجرا  از قسمتی از فایل RTL100.BPL ایراد میگیره و خارج میشه!!! میشه راهنمائی کنید؟

----------


## babak869

> من  دلفی 2007 رو مجدد نصب کردم و تمام شد . اما موقع اجرا  از قسمتی از فایل RTL100.BPL ایراد میگیره و خارج میشه!!! میشه راهنمائی کنید؟


فکر میکنم در همین تاپیک یا یه تاپیک دیگه یکی از دوستان فایل بدون مشکل فوق رو آپلود کرده بودند میتونید جایگزین نمایید

موفق باشید

----------


## babak869

> برای من فکر نکنم جواب بده چون codegare delphi for php رو هم دارم اگه دقیقا بدونین چی باید پاک شه ممنون میشم بگین
> من دلفی 2007 رو پاک کردم الان که نصب می کنم از سریال نامبر اشکال می گیره


شما اگه طبق راهنمایی بنده عمل بفرمایید فکر نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد . در ضمن برای راحتی کار میتونیدcodegare delphi for php  رو هم از نصب خارج کنید و با خیال راحت هر دو رو نصب کنید . دقیقا نمیدونم بعد از نصب codegare delphi for php  آیا در پوشه جدیدی میره یا فایلها بصورت مشترک در فولدر  {AB3EC276-D261-4943-A921-1CC1C6799AED} ذخیره میشه

موفق باشید

----------


## Arman_1367

آقایون فهمیدم مشکل از چی بود آپدیت های دو نسخه دلفی 2007 و ویژوال استودیو با هم متفاوت هستند.

منظورم update های دات نت های مورد استفادشون بود.

----------


## spicirmkh

سلام 

من دلفی 2007 نصب کرده ام (CodeGear ) و برنامه CRACK که شامل فایل  D2007Tweaks.exe اجرا و مشکل شماره سریال حل شد 
وقتی دلفی update کرده ام مجددا شماره سریال می خواهد و فایل Crack غیرفعال شده 

لطفا کمکم کنید  :گریه:  :گریه: 

با تشکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

پستهای بالاتر را مطالعه کنید.

----------


## ب- تات

شاید با کمال تاسف بگم به این نتیجه رسیدم که تا زمانیکه دلفی 2007 مثل دلفی 2006 بدون اینکه بخواهی راه های مختلف برای فعال سازیش بری نصب بشه ، از خیرش بگذرم. 
آخه یک مرتبه بخاطر نصب مجدد دلفی 2007 مجبور شدم ویندوز را از اول نصب کنم و مشکلات دیگه.
حالا هم که دلفی 2007 رو نصب کردم و Update اون رو زدم بعضی از کامپوننت ها مثل INDY رو از کار انداخته . خلاصه بگم من تسلیم.

----------


## Arman_1367

درک می کنم دلفی 2007 من را هم خیلی اذیت کرد تا نصب بشه تازه مجبور شدم دو تا سیستم عامل داشته باشم و ... برای همین زیاد ناراحت نباش شاید سال دیگه بهتر بشه.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

من دلفی 2007 با آپدیت 1 را دارم و کوچکترین مشکلی برای نصبش نداشتم و الان هم به خوبی داره کار می کنه. از زمان دلفی 7 تا حالا، دلفی 2007 واقعا" یه محصول خوب و قابل اعتماده. احتمالا" مشکل از سی.دی / دی.وی.دی / فایلی که دان‌لود کردین بوده

----------


## ms_mohaghegh

*راه حل:*
نیازی نیست Windows عوض کنید یا دو تا OS داشته باشید و ... . کافیه یه User جدید برای Windows تون تعریف کنید. حتی اگه الآن Delphi 2007 نصبه ولی درست کار نمی ده، لازم نیست Uninstall کنید. در عوض همین الآن User جدید رو ایجاد کنید. منظورم رو ایشالله وقتی که توی User جدید LogIn کردین و از اونجا Delphi 2007 رو اجرا کردین متوجه میشین :چشمک: . فکر می کنم تحمل یه User اضافه خیلی راحت تر از یه OS اضافه باشه. :لبخند: 

____________________
منم همین مشکل رو داشتم. از IDE و rtl ایراد می گرفت و به Dont Send  هم برخوردم. چند بار هم نصب کردم ولی نشد. حدث می زدم به خاطر Delphi 7 باشه که روی سیستمم نصبه ولی اصلاً نمی خواستم D7 رو با اون همه کامپوننت نصب شده از دست بدم. همون DVD خودمو روی یه سیستم دیگه که Delphi 7 نداشت امتحان کردم، جواب داد. به خاطر همین یه بار دیگه هم روی سیستم خودم امتحان کردم ولی باز هم مثل بارهای قبلی خراب شد :خیلی عصبانی: . تا اینکه  وقتی خواستم Unistallش کنم ناگهان (یه کم آب و تاب!) به سرم زد که یه User جدید ایجاد کنم که شکر خدا جواب داد. :قلب: 

موفق باشید

----------


## Arman_1367

دستت درد نکنه امتحان کردم برای من هم جواب داد.برای ویندوز دوم کلی فضا از دست داده بودم حالا دیگه مشکلی نیست می توانم ویندوز دوم را پاک کنم. :لبخند گشاده!:  :بوس:

----------


## ب- تات

من 1 مرتبه delphi2007  با Update1 رو نصب کردم ایراد داشت uninstall کردم حالا user جدید ساختم و طبق دستور العمل آقای احدی مبنی بر از بین بردن کلیه رد پاهای Code Gear که در چندین پست بالا تر ارائه شده بود اقدام به نصب مجدد دلفی 2007 کردم . اما قابل توجه دوستان و اساتید با کمال تاسف هنوز همون پیغام INVALID SERIAL NUMBER رو دارم میگیرم. دیگه نمیدونم این و چکارش کنم.؟؟؟!!!!؟؟؟

----------


## ms_mohaghegh

برای اینکه با INVALID SERIAL NUMBER مواجه نشی بلافاصاله بعد از نصب Delphi 2007 برو سراغ Update . یعنی قبل از Update ک_ر_ک نکن و اونو بذار برای آخر کار. البته ک_ر_ک Update1 با قبلیش فرق داره ها!
در ضمن اگه خواستی مطمئن بشی،بعد از Unisnstall و قبل از نصب دوباره ی برنامه، پوشه ی CodeGear رو از توی Program Files حذف کن (نیازی به تغییر توی Registry نیست).

----------


## spicirmkh

> من دلفی 2007 با آپدیت 1 را دارم و کوچکترین مشکلی برای نصبش نداشتم و الان هم به خوبی داره کار می کنه. از زمان دلفی 7 تا حالا، دلفی 2007 واقعا" یه محصول خوب و قابل اعتماده. احتمالا" مشکل از سی.دی / دی.وی.دی / فایلی که دان‌لود کردین بوده


این نسخه و همراه با Update از کجا و چه قیمتی خریدی ؟

----------


## ب- تات

> این نسخه و همراه با Update از کجا و چه قیمتی خریدی ؟


من شخصا به آدرس زیر مراجعه و از اونجا خریدم. امتحانش خالی از لطف نیست:
http://www.delphi-magic.com/delphi_2007_win32.php
البته اینجا هم که جای خودش رو داره و میتونید امتحان کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=65575

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

من با eMule دانلود کردم. از جایی نخریدم

----------


## spicirmkh

> من با eMule دانلود کردم. از جایی نخریدم


آدرس این سایت می شود بدهید 

با تشکر

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

www.emule-project.net
البته این یک نرم‌افزار اشتراک‌گذاری فایل است که روی شبکه ed2k و kad کار می کنه  و چیزهای خوبی می تونید ازش دانلود کنید :)

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام



> این نسخه و همراه با Update از کجا و چه قیمتی خریدی ؟


اگر در تهران هستید به راحتی با 5 تا 6 هزار تومان می توانید آن را از تکنو 2000 تهیه کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## spicirmkh

> www.emule-project.net
> البته این یک نرم‌افزار اشتراک‌گذاری فایل است که روی شبکه ed2k و kad کار می کنه و چیزهای خوبی می تونید ازش دانلود کنید :)


آدرس سایت اشتباه است ، من یک به سایت www.emule.com وصل شده ام و یک نرم افزاری dowmload کرده ام اما چیزی نتوانستم پیدا کنم مشکل در کجا است

----------


## spicirmkh

> با سلام
> 
> اگر در تهران هستید به راحتی با 5 تا 6 هزار تومان می توانید آن را از تکنو 2000 تهیه کنید.
> موفق باشید


من از کامپیوتر آبی خریداری کردم و بصورت Crack می باشد به نظرم مشکل دارد ، فکر کنم باید دلفی 2007 بصورت رجیستر شده بگیرم که دلفی - مجیک دارد 

با تشکر

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> آدرس سایت اشتباه است


لینک مشکلی نداره ! تستش کردم

----------


## spicirmkh

> www.emule-project.net
> البته این یک نرم‌افزار اشتراک‌گذاری فایل است که روی شبکه ed2k و kad کار می کنه و چیزهای خوبی می تونید ازش دانلود کنید :)


سلام 

ممنونم آدرس سایت درست بود 
سوال بعدی آیا سایت مشابه یا نرم افزار اشتراک گذاری بغیر این سراغ دارید 
با تشکر

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

به نظر من ای.میول بهترین گزینه است. ولی می تونی یه سری به این لیست بزنی

----------


## ب- تات

همه چیز تا قبل از اینکه Update1 رو بزنم درست بود اما بعد از آن از 2 تا سرویس ایراد میگیره و حال من رو هم میگیره :
Indycore100.bpl
Indyprotocol.bpl
در ضمن از جای مطمئن هم خرید کردم.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

می تونید با Delphi Distiller بسته‌هایی که می‌خواهید رو حذف کنید

----------


## ب- تات

من نمیخوام جیزی رو حذف کنم و الا اصلا نصب نمیکردم.

----------


## Arman_1367

ببین من هم بعد از 7 یا 8 بار نصب و پاک کردن به مشکلاتی این چنین می رسیدم اما از من قبل از نصب هر بار یک RestorePoint درست می کردم و اگر نمی شد پاکش کنم یا بعد دوباره نمی شد نصب کنم از RestorePoint استفاده می کردم.

----------


## dkhatibi

برای استفاذه از نرم افزار Emule شما باید اینترنت پرسرعت رایگان داشته باشید. همچنین سرور پورت نرم افزار مزبور را نبسته باشد و valid ip . در غیر این صورت به آقای کرامتی و مغازه ها باید دوباره مراجعه فرمایید.

----------


## spicirmkh

سلام 

دوستان من قبلا دلفی 2007 را نصب کرده ام و به علت مشکلی کامپیوتر فرمت کرده ام حال که می خواهم مجدد نصب کنم ابتدا نصب پیغام خطا زیر می دهد 

Error 1335 - the cabinet File 'netfxd1.cab' requied ....

کل مجموعه روی هارد کپی کردم باز هم این خطا را می دهد ، دلفی 2007 دیگری تهیه کردم باز هم همان پیغام می دهد

----------


## Arman_1367

آیا Dot Net Framework نصبه؟

----------


## spicirmkh

> آیا Dot Net Framework نصبه؟


خود دلفی 2007 نصب می کند ؟ ضمنا من Framework نصب می خواهم بکنم پیغام خطا 

Extracting file faild it is most likely caused by low memory (low disk space for swapping file) corrupted cabinet file 

با تشکر

----------


## ms_mohaghegh

با توجه به این پیغام خطا موقع نصب دات نت، مشکل شما باید کمبود فضای خالی توی درایو ویندوز باشه.

----------


## babak869

> با توجه به این پیغام خطا موقع نصب دات نت، مشکل شما باید کمبود فضای خالی توی درایو ویندوز باشه.


نه این مشکل بدلیل کمبود فضا نیست . شما بایستی پوشه دات نت فریم ورک و اسم فایل نصبی اونو عوض کنید و مجددا اونو نصب کنید .این مشکل برای بنده و چند نفر از دوستان دیگه هم بوجود آمده بود که با این ترفند حل شد

----------


## spicirmkh

> نه این مشکل بدلیل کمبود فضا نیست . شما بایستی پوشه دات نت فریم ورک و اسم فایل نصبی اونو عوض کنید و مجددا اونو نصب کنید .این مشکل برای بنده و چند نفر از دوستان دیگه هم بوجود آمده بود که با این ترفند حل شد


من هم نام فایل و هم نام فولدر عوض کردم باز همان مشکل قبلی سر جایش است

----------


## spicirmkh

سلام

من دلفی نصب کردم موقع اجرا این پیغام می دهد 

Exception EstringListError in module rtl100.bpl at 000350CD list index out of bounds

 توی همین تاپیک یکی از دوستان فایل delphide100.bpl گذاشته بود دانلود کردم و جایگزین باز هم این مشکل می دهد 

با تشکر

----------


## Arman_1367

باید یک یوزر جدید بسازی و بعد از داخل اون یوزر دلفی را اجرا کنی همین.

----------


## hossein_hm2

سلام 
اگه مشکلتون در نصب دلفی توی win7 باشه باید روی فایل ستاپ کلیم راست کنید و از زبانه compability در قسمت compability mod گزینهwindows xp sp2 را انتخاب کنید .

----------


## saeed1234

سلام 
اقا تو رو خدا کسی هست  این کرک دلفی 2007 رو به ما بده ؟ 
این فایل d2007tweaks  ما نمیدونم ویروسی شده اجرا نمیشه . پیغامش اینه.:the application failed to initialize properly (0xc00000005 
کسی میتونه برا ما این فایلو بزاره خداخیرش بده کارم خیلی گیره. :گریه:

----------


## hamid3pnn

سلام خسته نباشید

میخواستم بپرسم ارور EuroConverterHomeOperations.java و یکی دو ارور دیگه که موقع نصب دلفی 7 میده دلیلش چیه؟

خیلی ممنون

----------

